# Did anyone see...?



## spitfire (Feb 10, 2007)

last nights blue moon








http://abcnews.go.com/Technology/blue-moon-years-eve/story?id=9448523
​


----------



## Davemm (Mar 9, 2009)

didnt look very blue here.

thats a cracking photo thow.


----------



## Adam D (Nov 3, 2009)

There was also a partial lunar eclipse that peaked at 19.22.

Could not see anything though because of thick freezing fog over here


----------



## vectra ed (Feb 4, 2006)

I saw it too. But would have not said it was blue though. Also at midnight there were several, what looked like balloons with lights in them floating across the sky. Unless they were UFO,s.


----------



## wookey (Jul 13, 2007)

Chinese Lanterns, we let quite a few off last night


----------



## Adam D (Nov 3, 2009)

It is called a "blue moon" because it is the second full moon within a calendar month. Nothing to do with the colour of it.

Here is something I copied and pasted from another site:

There will be two full moons during December, the first on the 2nd of December and the second is on the 31st December. The 2nd full moon within a calendar month is often called the blue moon.

This blue moon is special because there will be a partial lunar eclipse as well.

The penumbral stage starts at about 5.15pm
The partial stage starts at about 6.51pm
Maximum partial phase at about 7.22pm, where the far southern limb of the moon will be the umbral shadow
Partial phase ends 7.53pm
Penumbral stages ends about 9.30pm

Last occasion that a blue moon occurred in conjunction with a lunar eclipse was in January 1999 and that was only a penumbral lunar eclipse.

The last occasion a blue moon occurred in conjunction with a total lunar eclipse was on the 30th December 1982


----------



## -tom- (Jan 27, 2009)

thats a cracking photo we had a red moon with the sky around the moon been red


----------



## Auto Detox (Dec 22, 2007)

Moon was stunning here last night brilliantly bright, awesome


----------



## Avanti (Jan 17, 2006)

vectra ed said:


> I saw it too. But would have not said it was blue though. Also at midnight there were several, what looked like balloons with lights in them floating across the sky. Unless they were UFO,s.


Was on the radio, they were chinese lanterns


----------



## spitfire (Feb 10, 2007)

Te he, I can't tell a lie. I took the picture last night at 5pm and added the colour during processing It was nice and bright but by 6 ish the fog had rolled in.


----------



## Guest (Jan 1, 2010)

Yep, saw it last night, it looked even better a month or so ago though, can't remember the day!


----------



## Avanti (Jan 17, 2006)

spitfire said:


> Te he, I can't tell a lie. I took the picture last night at 5pm and added the colour during processing It was nice and bright but by 6 ish the fog had rolled in.


It did have a blue hue over brum, and gosh was it bright at about 0300hrs :thumb:


----------

